# Alipes venom vs. Scolopendra venom



## tyrel (Aug 5, 2006)

How would you guys compare Alipes sp. venom with Scolopendra sp. venom?


----------



## Scorp guy (Aug 5, 2006)

Dont know,.... i havnt been bitten, but caco can possibly help you. which scolopendra venom are you reffering to? I think alipes sp. may be sstronger than polymorpha, but certainly not subspinipes or HK giant.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Aug 5, 2006)

Isnt subspinipes the scientific name of the Hong Kong giant?


----------



## tyrel (Aug 5, 2006)

I meant just kinda overall, as a genus average. I'm trying to decide weather a Scolopendra sp. or an Alipes sp. would be a better centipede to introduce myself to the hobby.


----------



## Gigas (Aug 5, 2006)

Scolopendra is the most potent genus ihave heard of, deffinately allipes would be the best choice, coupled with they are less likely to bite


----------



## tyrel (Aug 5, 2006)

Gigus said:
			
		

> Scolopendra is the most potent genus ihave heard of, deffinately allipes would be the best choice, coupled with they are less likely to bite


And more expensive...


----------



## Gigas (Aug 5, 2006)

Tyrel i think that if you have te gift of common sense and an escape proof tank most people could handle a scolo, if your still not sure get a baby one


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Aug 5, 2006)

tyrel said:
			
		

> I meant just kinda overall, as a genus average. I'm trying to decide weather a Scolopendra sp. or an Alipes sp. would be a better centipede to introduce myself to the hobby.


By introduce yourself to the hobby, do you mean get bitten on purpose?  If you don't get bitten, the potency of the venom is irrelevant, and you shouldn't plan on getting bitten by any centipede.


----------



## tyrel (Aug 5, 2006)

CopperInMyVeins said:
			
		

> By introduce yourself to the hobby, do you mean get bitten on purpose?  If you don't get bitten, the potency of the venom is irrelevant, and you shouldn't plan on getting bitten by any centipede.


Heck no at all!  

I was just looking for somthing a litte easier to handle, (not the "in my hand" kind of handling) so I could could get a better idea of what I would be dealing with. I was checking the potency of the average Alipes species as a safegaurd: If I've never dealt with centipedes before, It might be better to make a mistake with somthing a little less toxic.  

Although I think Scolopendra look better.


----------



## Ratfinger (Aug 5, 2006)

Or maybe you should just stop being such a pansy...

No offence but...  starting 97423 threads, asking every question on Earth only does 2 things... fills up the forum with petty posts and second of all.. makes you look like a complete nooblet, and from looking at your other posts its obvious you keep all kinds of other inverts so... why be so hesitant?
Why ask so many questions?

I know, that you know, what the basic care is, and im assuming you know not to handle it... so whats the problem? Go get a pede and learn about it from keeping it, and leave the forum fodder to the real noobs.


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Aug 5, 2006)

Well, S. polymorpha and E. trigonopodus are generally considered the "beginner" species these days, neither is that aggressive or potent, but still not a handling animal.  Of course, if you have an allergic reaction to invertebrate venom, even the least potent can be deadly.  Anyway, both those species are pretty readily available, personally I don't find S. polymorpha that exciting, the one I've taken care of isn't too fast or alert when it came to catching prey, and doesn't move around a whole lot in general.  Maybe that's just the particular animal, either way, it's still nice to look at.  Right now I have two S. subspinipes, one of which was my first centipede, and one juvenile S. alternans "Haitian Giant" all of them are very fast and alert.  E. trigonopodus is pretty fun too, the one of those I take care of will eat literally anything i throw in there, even adult Tenebrio beetles, which aren't too appealing to a lot of other animals.  They're not as fast as my S. alternans, but still not really slow.  I have no experience at all with Alipes.


----------



## tyrel (Aug 5, 2006)

Ratfinger said:
			
		

> Or maybe you should just stop being such a pansy...
> 
> No offence but...  starting 97423 threads, asking every question on Earth only does 2 things... fills up the forum with petty posts and second of all.. makes you look like a complete nooblet, and from looking at your other posts its obvious you keep all kinds of other inverts so... why be so hesitant?
> Why ask so many questions?
> ...


Sorry you feel that way.  

Before I ever get an animal, I do extensive reaseach. Somtimes more than a months worth. It's just the way I do things, I never just "jump in".

Although two threads in the myriapod fourm arn't exactly overkill...


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 5, 2006)

Ratfinger said:
			
		

> Or maybe you should just stop being such a pansy...
> 
> No offence but...  starting 97423 threads, asking every question on Earth only does 2 things... fills up the forum with petty posts and second of all.. makes you look like a complete nooblet, and from looking at your other posts its obvious you keep all kinds of other inverts so... why be so hesitant?
> Why ask so many questions?
> ...


so what kind of questions *are* we "allowed" to ask?


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 5, 2006)

tyrel said:
			
		

> I meant just kinda overall, as a genus average. I'm trying to decide weather a Scolopendra sp. or an Alipes sp. would be a better centipede to introduce myself to the hobby.


well, there isn't really a genus average for Scolopendra. some species are not human reactive and some swell you up like a balloon with all kinds of different aches and pains

i haven't felt any Alipes venom yet, but i would suspect it isn't going to be as potent as S. subspinipes


----------



## 236260 (Aug 6, 2006)

I started with subspinipes. There hasn't been anything even remotely close to a close call yet. Although I had kept other inverts in the past, not one of them had been venomous.

The great thing about a forum such as this- an advantage that hobbyists would not have had a decade ago- is that you can draw from the collective experience of countless others. You are here. There is enough to read that there is no reason you should get bitten.

I'm waiting for this thread: "My upstairs neighbor's kid won't stop crying. What pede's venom is most likely to help me put an end to this?"


----------



## Static_69 (Aug 6, 2006)

236260 said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for this thread: "My upstairs neighbor's kid won't stop crying. What pede's venom is most likely to help me put an end to this?"


lol...let us know when you catch that thread on the boards...i'd love to see it myself


----------



## tyrel (Aug 6, 2006)

236260 said:
			
		

> I started with subspinipes. There hasn't been anything even remotely close to a close call yet.
> 
> I'm waiting for this thread: "My upstairs neighbor's kid won't stop crying. What pede's venom is most likely to help me put an end to this?"


Hee hee...  

Thanks for your advice. I think I might go for a 3 inch subspinipes. I just need to put a litte more money into the "Bug Fund".


----------



## 236260 (Aug 6, 2006)

That brings up another good point. Subspinipes tends to be less expensive.


----------



## Greg Pelka (Aug 7, 2006)

IMO Alipes species are less agresive than Scolopendra spp.
Alipes grandidieri was my first centipedes and I very enjoy them

Greg


----------



## Drachenjager (Aug 19, 2006)

*S. Heros castaneiceps*

hows that for venom? I have never been bitten but have heard some tall tales about them lol. They do seem very nervous lol
I have a little one now its about 6-7 "


----------



## Spider-Man v2.0 (Aug 22, 2006)

236260 said:
			
		

> I started with subspinipes. There hasn't been anything even remotely close to a close call yet. Although I had kept other inverts in the past, not one of them had been venomous.
> 
> The great thing about a forum such as this- an advantage that hobbyists would not have had a decade ago- is that you can draw from the collective experience of countless others. You are here. There is enough to read that there is no reason you should get bitten.
> 
> I'm waiting for this thread: "My upstairs neighbor's kid won't stop crying. What pede's venom is most likely to help me put an end to this?"


lol
i had one a lil close.. u must have missed it  

it was not a kid, but a cat.. i got a vietnames centi to deal with it...

is that the right choice??


----------

